# Suggestions for ROSE FO please



## seven (Dec 10, 2013)

my mom really likes rose, and the one i got is called fresh cut roses, and i dont know where it's from. i mean, i bought it from a guy who sells imported FOs (i'm in asia, btw), but i didnt dare ask him where he originally got it from.

problem: i noticed slight curdling/ricing. just a bit though, nothing unmanageable. swirlings and fancy layers are impossible with this FO (me thinks).

the smell is also not quite as strong as i would've like it.

so, can you please suggest a strong and stable rose FO for me to play with.

TIA


----------



## lsg (Dec 10, 2013)

You might take a look at this one.  They hand mixed the soap instead of using a stick blender.

http://www.naturesgardencandles.com...em/rf-aa8/-Fresh-Cut-Roses-Fragrance-Oil.html


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 10, 2013)

You may also want to look for some rose geranium EO. The scent is not super strong, but it is well behaved in soap. I love the scent - it is soft and rosey, not harsh and ROSES.


----------



## seven (Dec 10, 2013)

lsg said:


> You might take a look at this one.  They hand mixed the soap instead of using a stick blender.
> 
> http://www.naturesgardencandles.com...em/rf-aa8/-Fresh-Cut-Roses-Fragrance-Oil.html



aaacckk, NG will ship overseas, i sense trouble ahead for the pocket. thanks for the suggestion, i'll try a whisk for next time.



dixiedragon said:


> You may also want to look for some rose geranium EO. The scent is not super strong, but it is well behaved in soap. I love the scent - it is soft and rosey, not harsh and ROSES.



i love rose geranium too, but sadly it is not available here


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 10, 2013)

You may want to see if rose floral wax is available in your area. It's too pricey for use in soap, but I think it would be lovely in a lotion or lotion bar.


----------



## Shar (Dec 11, 2013)

Moonworks Gypsy Rose is very lovely, and I didn't experience any problems soaping it. Scent sticks great also for months.


----------



## seven (Dec 11, 2013)

dixiedragon said:


> You may want to see if rose floral wax is available in your area. It's too pricey for use in soap, but I think it would be lovely in a lotion or lotion bar.



if its too pricey then i dont think its gonna be a good option for me  i am already struggling with FOs, they're bloody expensive.



Shar said:


> Moonworks Gypsy Rose is very lovely, and I didn't experience any problems soaping it. Scent sticks great also for months.



thanks, i shall check it out. let's hope they will ship overseas.

edited: yes they will  just sent them an email asking how many will fit in a small flat rate box. i like how they are using flat rate boxes as opposed to per oz rate. it saves a lot for someone who is not in the US like me.


----------



## judymoody (Dec 11, 2013)

Peak Candle Rose Bouquet is very strong, sticks, and is reasonably well behaved.  However, I don't know if they ship overseas.


----------



## seven (Dec 11, 2013)

judymoody said:


> Peak Candle Rose Bouquet is very strong, sticks, and is reasonably well behaved.  However, I don't know if they ship overseas.



unfortunately, they only ship to the US, Canada, and Puerto Rico


----------



## Shar (Dec 11, 2013)

I just checked my notes on the Moonworks Gypsy Rose. The cure date was June 16th and still very fragrant. I did use full water as it was my first time soaping this fo and florals are so finicky.my recipe contains more hard oils and traces fast. I added the colorant to the oils and stick blended well before adding lye water and fragrance. I have also soaped Peaks Rose Boquet and Natures Garden's Victorial Rose , and The Candle Source's Rose, can't think of the other versions I've tried, but imo Moonworks is the best out of all the ones I've tried so far. I' ve read good reviews on Sweetcakes version but haven't tested it. Hth


----------



## mkstylessoap (Dec 12, 2013)

I have used the fresh cut roses from natures garden and it is absolutely lovely, I have also combined it to make a patchouli rose which my MIL is in love with!


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 12, 2013)

I too use the Fresh Cut Roses from NG and it is lovely.  I use it in a Honeysuckle Rose blend and it sells well.  I originally made it as a special request.


----------



## seven (Dec 12, 2013)

many of you recommended NG.. moonworks came second. both ship overseas. hmmm, which one should i get... think... think... 

thanks ya all, i have almost give up CP using rose and going to try HP instead. but now, not anymore


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 15, 2013)

I made a batch using WSP english tea rose and it didn't accelerate or rice. At .50 oz PPO its pretty strong and it reminds me of a classic rose perfum, what some people might call old woman rose.


----------



## seven (Dec 15, 2013)

thank you obsidian. i will have to consider WSP as well now, as they do ship internationally... and there are a few other things i've been dying to have from there..

so many choices, so lil $$$, wish i can have 'em all


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 15, 2013)

WSP is one of my favorite suppliers. I also got a sampler pack of their neon powder pigments and the pink made a perfect shade with the rose FO.


----------



## seven (Dec 17, 2013)

^^^
Obsidian, you're not helping at all. Now my wish list is getting bigger n bigger, lol  Colorants are also another thing that are hard to get here. And i've been wanting neon colors for a while. 

I took a peek at wsp, boy their sampler pack looks very tempting!


----------

